# Who's ready for overclock fail?



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok guys, me=no nothing about ocing+you guys+ (insert nuclear explosion picture). 

I wanna overclock my i7 960 to around 3.6ghz, and I have some patriot viper RAM 1066mhz that I want faster also. I've looked at some screens of cpuz then looked at mine and saw my shit was slower. NB frequency 2130.8, DRAM 532.7mhz, and all my clocks where different, clueless as to what these clocks are. please help.

Gigabyte EX58-UD3R mobo


----------



## mx344 (Feb 24, 2010)

Kool, good luck with the overclock:good:


Not sure about you north bridge problem.

but i do know about you ram question, DDR= double data rate, 1066 is the effective speed.

So its just doubled


----------



## linkin (Feb 24, 2010)

okay, lets get you overclocked. Going into your BIOS, you're looking the CPU FSB (might be listed as QDR or QPI) vcore (cpu voltage) RAM speed, and a little option called unlinked mode (you can overclock the RAM and FSB seperately)

First off, raise the CPU FSB/QDR/QPI by 50mhz. Hit F10 to save and exit, boot up windows and do some stress testing, like Prime95 (at this point run it for 10 minutes at a time). If it's stable, you get no errors, no bluescreens etc, then reboot, go into the BIOS again and raise the FSB by 50mhz again. rinse and repeat until you get instability, either when booting or stress testing.

That means it's time for voltage increases. First, find the stock voltage for your chip, then set it to one notch above that. F10 to save and exit. if it doesn't boot or you get signs of instability, go and raise it another notch. keep raising it one notch at a time, until it is stable. When it's stable (boots windows okay) run Prime95 again. if it fails, more voltage.

If Prime95 lasts 2 hours without any hours on overclocked settings with increased voltage, you can deem it stable for now. Keep an eye on temperatures with HWMonitor.

You should then let Prime95 run overnight, to confirm stability. If it isnt stable, more voltage!


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 24, 2010)

Alright bare with me If i take awhile to reply, I have school and work to go to so I'll start trying when i get home around 7. My temps should be ok, normally without gaming the hottest core is 35c, others 30ish, i only checked once while playing STALKER and my temp was about 51c after and hour of playing. idk whats to hot or not. Also how about overclocking the RAM?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok so i went into bio's and from what I see the only thing I can change is something called the BCLK frequency which is at 133. I saw a QPI voltage also. So Do I change that BCLK by 5 and test it each time? also what is the x24 after it? (133x24) by my cpu.

update- so after reading up on it the fsb is gone for the i7 and was replaced with the bclk, and from what i gathered you use that to overclock but its not just the cpu, it also raises the RAMS clock, and some other stuff I kid of got lost, can anyone confirm this info?


----------



## mx344 (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Correct, unless you have an unlocked cpu, which means you only overclock the cpu, your overclocking will overclock the whole system.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 25, 2010)

mx344 said:


> ^ Correct, unless you have an unlocked cpu, which means you only overclock the cpu, your overclocking will overclock the whole system.



Put it from 133 to 135 just to see what it did and it changed the cpu from 3.2ghz to 3.24ghz and ram from 1066 to 1080mhz. Sound about right? if this is all I do then this really is retard proof. Also why does cpuz show my cpu running over 3.33ghz, its always said that, go's from just under 3.2 to over 3.33 randomly. Should I just keep track of what bios tells me? And if it become unstable (im sing prime95 to test, what will the program do when it detects unstability.


----------



## mx344 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yah, haha its alot easier than people make it out to be.

But yes, that sounds about right. 

about the 3.33 thing, i honestly don't know, my first thought was a power saver, but if it was that itd be a lot lower...

Does you i7 have that overdrive thing? where it overclocks it self when needed?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 25, 2010)

mx344 said:


> Yah, haha its alot easier than people make it out to be.
> 
> But yes, that sounds about right.
> 
> ...



Yeah its called turbo.


update- this oc thing is on hold for now my temps are WAYYYY to high, a few min of prime95 and i got to 90c and it would of kept rising if i didn't close it, the copper part of whatever it is on the cpu fan isnt even hot.... Some other stability test bring temps to aronund 70c max, and 3dmark06 only gets to 64c, while gaming i normally see 60c as the highest. I think im just gonna ignor prime95, i want a more realistic temp test, then a theoretical one.


----------



## mx344 (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW, well im thinking thats a misread, if its a difference of 20c...


What temp program are you using?


----------



## linkin (Feb 25, 2010)

HWMonitor is most reliable, but try others. not speedfan though.


----------



## mx344 (Feb 25, 2010)

^yep, i second that, ive used it for 2 years now, always accurate.


----------



## G25r8cer (Feb 25, 2010)

Hardware Monitor and CPU-Z to check core voltage


----------



## linkin (Feb 25, 2010)

CPU-Z can read voltaged wrong sometimes... it rounds them up or something. mine is set to 1.40265v and it reads as 1.42v or 1.44v


----------



## jevery (Feb 25, 2010)

3DMark really only stresses the CPU for a few seconds in the two Red Desert segments.  When I chart core temps while running it you can see the two spikes when those segments run.






Notice that cores 1 & 2 are idle until those segments - Cores 0 & 3 are all that's needed for the graphics segments.

Compare that with Prime 95,






which loads all cores to 100%.  It's very seldom that a CPU is fully loaded in everyday use, maybe only during benchmarking, but it is desirable to have  sufficient cooling to prevent runaway CPU temps in the event that your processor is subject to such a load.

I doubt that the temps you're seeing are incorrect.  I suspect that your cooler is insufficient for the factory OC or there's a problem with the thermal interface between the cooler and the CPU.  It could be a push pin has popped loose and the cooler is not seated well against the CPU, or not enough paste was used.  I don't know, but I'd try to find out.  Adequate CPU cooling is important for the longevity of your processor.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 25, 2010)

mx344 said:


> WOW, well im thinking thats a misread, if its a difference of 20c...
> 
> 
> What temp program are you using?



No you didn't misread at all... And I've used cpuid HW monitor and some other one i just got rid of but they both showed the same temps. The fan seems to be sturdy, it was just put in around 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm starting to think something might be messing with the programs monitoring my cpu temp, because if the damn things at 90c that coppers going to be hot and its not. Also what is qpi link speed?


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Feb 25, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I'm starting to think something might be messing with the programs monitoring my cpu temp, because if the damn things at 90c that coppers going to be hot and its not. Also what is qpi link speed? Whatever it is its really high at almost 5ghz just from a small overclock, i was thinking maybe that was something causing super high temps and i could manually set that at stock while i overclock everything else.



Yeah that's either really hot or throwing errors. The max most processors can handle is 100c.


qpi link is this. It's a fast direct lane from the CPU to the I/O hub.

Here is a basic explanation about QPI if you can't understand the Wikipedia version


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Vampiric Rouge said:


> Yeah that's either really hot or throwing errors. The max most processors can handle is 100c.
> 
> 
> qpi link is this. It's a fast direct lane from the CPU to the I/O hub.



I don't know what would cause it to give a false reading though, I've tried more then 1 program, and these temps are reached without any overclock at all. Once it hits 70c the temp rises way faster then it did to get to 70c. I'm so confused.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you build the PC your self or did a company build it?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Vampiric Rouge said:


> Did you build the PC your self or did a company build it?



I built it at work under supervision. I work at a pc repair shop.


----------



## just a noob (Feb 26, 2010)

not sure if anybody has said this or not, but you need better ram if you really want that processor to shine


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I built it at work under supervision. I work at a pc repair shop.



Well in that case I'm sure you didn't but it's worth asking.... You did you a thermal grease of some sort when you built it correct?

Also have you tried resetting the BOIS and seeing if you still have crazy temps?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

just a noob said:


> not sure if anybody has said this or not, but you need better ram if you really want that processor to shine



I disagree, patriot ram is great ram for its stock speed.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Vampiric Rouge said:


> Well in that case I'm sure you didn't but it's worth asking.... You did you a thermal grease of some sort when you built it correct?
> 
> Also have you tried resetting the BOIS and seeing if you still have crazy temps?



Grease mean the thermal paste that comes with the cpu fan? And I havent reset bios, I've only changed one thing in it. I'm bringing my rig into work monday to get have my boss look at it. I might just keep overclocking and ignor prime95 because my temps are fine while gaming which is all I'm doing.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I disagree, patriot ram is great ram for its stock speed.



You guys can fight about that when your system works...I think he is talking about buying ram that has a speed of 1066 to start with vs 1600 as you  are trying to overclock the ram up...


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Grease mean the thermal paste that comes with the cpu? And I havent reset bios, I've only changed one thing in it. I'm bringing my rig into work monday to get have my boss look at it. I might just keep overclocking and ignor prime95 because my temps are fine while gaming which is all I'm doing.



Are you using the default CPU cooler?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Vampiric Rouge said:


> You guys can fight about that when your system works...I think he is talking about buying ram that has a speed of 1066 to start with vs 1600 as you  are trying to overclock the ram up...



My ram is 1066mhz stock....


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Vampiric Rouge said:


> Are you using the default CPU cooler?



No its after market.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> My ram is 1066mhz stock....



I know...He was saying your RAM is slow, not that patriot is a bad company...


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Vampiric Rouge said:


> I know...



??? Well anyways lets stay on topic please.


----------



## just a noob (Feb 26, 2010)

The problem with your ram is, that it's stock speed is 1066mhz, the main reason this is bad, is that the QPI and the ram frequency are directly linked, like even though i have 1600mhz ram, I can't push my cpu beyond 4.6ghz, because of the ram, so i'm expecting you're going to have the same problems


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

just a noob said:


> The problem with your ram is, that it's stock speed is 1066mhz, the main reason this is bad, is that the QPI and the ram frequency are directly linked, like even though i have 1600mhz ram, I can't push my cpu beyond 4.6ghz, because of the ram, so i'm expecting you're going to have the same problems



lol 4.6ghz, i only planned on going to 3.7ghz but apparently no overclock is going to happen.


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 26, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> No its after market.



What exactly is your cooler?

2000th Post FTW!!!


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> What exactly is your cooler?
> 
> 2000th Post FTW!!!



I don't have the box any more.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc13/dirtbikeryzz/SD530576.jpg


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 26, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc13/dirtbikeryzz/SD530576.jpg



So this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=zalman_heatsink-_-35-118-046-_-Product

You shouldn't have temps so high with this heatsink. Maybe try reapplying TIM?


----------



## Jet (Feb 26, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> So this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=zalman_heatsink-_-35-118-046-_-Product
> 
> You shouldn't have temps so high with this heatsink. Maybe try reapplying TIM?



You'd be surprised. Zalman used to be a good cooler company, but it really isn't that great anymore--especially with the i7. The i7 puts out an enormous amount of heat. Having said that, it's max CPU temperature is 100C, so it can handle more, but still I'd try to keep it under 80-85C. 

Try seeing how low you can get the Vcore voltage at something like 3.5Ghz. If you can get low voltage, you might be able to keep the temperatures in check.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 26, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> So this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=zalman_heatsink-_-35-118-046-_-Product
> 
> You shouldn't have temps so high with this heatsink. Maybe try reapplying TIM?



Yeah thats it. I'll probably have it reinstalled monday after my boss shits bricks at my temps. As for my overclock I tested a few games some for 2+hours and temps only reached 64c max, so I'm going to keep my overclock for now, and maybe go a little higher not sure. How high do you guys thing my RAM will overclock on stock volt?


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 26, 2010)

Another thing, you need to turn your CPU cooler to exhaust out the back case fan, instead of up and down. The front of the cooler needs to be pointed toward the front of the case, with the case back exhaust fan helping to pull the hot air out.


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 26, 2010)

^ That's a good idea.

You shouldn't be getting anywhere near 50 on stock settings, if I'm correct.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 27, 2010)

You guys think theres a chance the thermometer is broke? I mean i click run and in 5 seconds it go's from 44c to 61c, thats insane. Thats gaining heat faster then some jet engines.


----------



## mx344 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think its a software misread, cause thats a pretty decent cooler, and you should only be getting those high temps when your really pumping the voltage through that cpu.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 27, 2010)

mx344 said:


> I think its a software misread, cause thats a pretty decent cooler, and you should only be getting those high temps when your really pumping the voltage through that cpu.



Anyone want to give me a few software to test with? I've tried cpuid hwmonitor, and some other one i already got rid of, both showed the same temps.


----------



## linkin (Feb 27, 2010)

maybe speedfan, or everest


----------



## jevery (Feb 27, 2010)

I think there's little chance it's a software misread or faulty sensors.  Maybe if your idle temps were reading 20C or 60C, but an idle temp of 44C is probably accurate, not ideal, but probably accurate.  The very fast rise in temps when the processor is fully loaded is normal, what's not normal is that the temps don't start level off around 55-60C.  Can you hear or verify with software that the CPU fan speed increases as the temps rise?  It should double or triple RPM as the temps go up.  BTW, Intel specs indicate an upper limit of 67.9C for that processor.  I know people take these chips to 75-85C, but that's well outside of design specs.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLBEU


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Feb 27, 2010)

jevery said:


> I think there's little chance it's a software misread or faulty sensors.  Maybe if your idle temps were reading 20C or 60C, but an idle temp of 44C is probably accurate, not ideal, but probably accurate.  The very fast rise in temps when the processor is fully loaded is normal, what's not normal is that the temps don't start level off around 55-60C.  Can you hear or verify with software that the CPU fan speed increases as the temps rise?  It should double or triple RPM as the temps go up.  BTW, Intel specs indicate an upper limit of 67.9C for that processor.  I know people take these chips to 75-85C, but that's well outside of design specs.
> 
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLBEU



The fan doesn't pick up speed at all it stays around 1770 rpm. I can set it to max which is like 2200rpm and test and the temps still sky rocket.


----------



## ScottALot (Feb 28, 2010)

It sounds like TIM issues to me.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Mar 1, 2010)

Today I tried another cpu stability test, it loads all 4 cores 50-70% the entire time and temps never got passed 60c unoverclocked. I think im just gonna ignor prime 95, The most demanding games don't load my cpu anywhere near 100%.


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 1, 2010)

Reapply the tim!!!


----------



## mx344 (Mar 1, 2010)

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Today I tried another cpu stability test, it loads all 4 cores 50-70% the entire time and temps never got passed 60c unoverclocked. I think im just gonna ignor prime 95, The most demanding games don't load my cpu anywhere near 100%.



LOL, we do prime95 so that we KNOW, our overclock is COMPLETELY stable, i would rather have a completely stable cpu running at 3.7, than have a cpu clocked at 4, but it BSOD's everyother time i play a game.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Mar 1, 2010)

mx344 said:


> LOL, we do prime95 so that we KNOW, our overclock is COMPLETELY stable, i would rather have a completely stable cpu running at 3.7, than have a cpu clocked at 4, but it BSOD's everyother time i play a game.



Like I said i have no problems with games only prime95. But lets just wait, bringing it in to work tomorrow, I'll update you guys tomorrow night, and what is tim for the guy who keeps saying that?


----------



## mx344 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thermal compoud.


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 1, 2010)

mx344 said:


> Thermal compoud.



Stock (Thermal Interface Material) TIM isn't very good. Pick up some Arctic Silver 5 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=arctic_silver_5-_-35-100-007-_-Product) or get some S.E. from BomberBoySK.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright well got my rig back and they insisted the temps where wrong, and that if the thing monitoring temps on the board is borken its not worth replacing. I still think thats not the problem because idle temps seem on par. If i let prime 95 run is there a point were my computer will shut down before something blows? I wanna let it run for a long time and if nothing happens then the temps are bs, if it shuts down then there not.


----------



## mx344 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, thats what its designed to do 


But youll be good, just overclock slowly.


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 3, 2010)

If the temp sensors were broken completely they'd be extreme temps... these are reasonable for an overclock on load.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Mar 3, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> If the temp sensors were broken completely they'd be extreme temps... these are reasonable for an overclock on load.



You call 90c reasonable???? And it hits 90c when its not overclocked.


----------



## just a noob (Mar 3, 2010)

reseat the cpu cooler with fresh tim, and see if that gets you any better temps


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 3, 2010)

You need to reapply the compound and turn the CPU cooler the right way.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz (Mar 3, 2010)

It has been reapplied, and the cpu cooler is fine the direction its in, pointing toward the other fans wont matter, hot air rises and its all going to the 120m fan


----------

